# Fight damage.



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

My caribe took a bite out my pirayas jaw,his lower teeth arte now visable.Not the whole jaw nearly half of it is now on show.Theres a small fin bite on his tail and i've added metafix to the tank but have not seperated them.This was 2 days ago and they are shoaling albiet bumping each other from time to time.Will the lower flesh on his jaw grow back as its down to the bone with just the sid of metafix and good water quality? This guy had great shape and jaw line till this happened


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

celtic where you get your caribe cause im thinking of selling my 2 reds?.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

My pirayas and tern came from NickG and my caribe came from DAZZA,hes got an ad in the for sale section as he need to move them quick.Their big guys and shoal well together,great fish i'd have had them but no room


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the flesh will grow back no problem. salt and melafix are your best bet so you are doing fine.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

The exact thing happened to one of my reds. It grew back quickly, but left a mark. 
Aqua plus and Mela fix.


----------

